# Road rage with family



## crazycat25 (Mar 31, 2011)

Question... Has your spouse ever had an angry outburst on the road with kids i'n the car?
My husband was driving with me and my son. He got mad that a driver wouldn't let him merge so he took off after the car! He was so angry ... I had to scream to get him to stop. He eventually did...after tailing this car. I was worried we were going to get shot!

My husband has a history with aggressive concerns so this sealed the deal for me... Doing this with our child i'n the car is just wrong! 

Have you ever had this happen? How upset would you be... As a parent?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would never drive in the car with that person again unless and until he had successfully negotiated a series of anger management therapies.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be extremely upset.

It doesn't sound like a road rage issue but an anger management issue. Could have happened if someone cut in front of all of you in line at McDonalds or someone knocked over one of your kids by accident.

He could explode any time and God knows whether the person at he other end of his rage is armed.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Road Rage seems so incredibly common these days, and its so senseless. It would disturb me even more to know that someone was like that even in front of their kids. You ever notice how many of the people who do that couldn't do the same thing if they were face to face with the person, though? Ultimately, this was what I taught my kids to think about. If they do soemthing in anger behind the wheel, any one of those people could follow them to their next stop, then what will they do?

Believe it or not, I've actually had this happen to me from a police officer. I lived near a horrible intersection, where people were always having problems merging. The cop apparently didn't like it that I was able to turn onto this area really quick, so he deliberately prevented me from merging, running me off the road. I sped up, and he did. I slowed down, so did he. I stopped, and he stopped, so I wrote down his car number, followed him to his precinct, and reported him to the duty sergeant. I got called back for an investigation and took my two children, who were in the car with me, and the guy was suspended.


----------

